

A match making service for forming capable groups with high collective intelligence. - amichail

The idea here is to form groups of 3 or 4 people who together are a significantly smarter entity than any of the individuals.<p>So the challenge is to search for such groups of people among millions who will complement and get along with each other.<p>Of course, you could consider group goals along with the expertise of potential members.  But just as important would be to take into account psychological and sociological factors when forming such groups -- taking advantage of empirical data as to what combinations are most likely to work out well.<p>Do such services exist?  Such a service could even be used in a large company with thousands of employees.
======
rrival
Existing corporate solutions measure internal email traffic (and its content)
to specific individuals when problems occur. Patterns emerge in who handles a
support request for a certain type of query that may more greatly indicate the
usefulness of one employee over others, even if they're all in the IT
department. It would seem more relevant to larger groups and varying types of
queries (who's the excel expert? who knows <x> better than anyone else?).

------
robmnl
Smart idea.

How would you determine that though?

I have my doubts that approaching this by finding some kind of formula on
people-attributes will work.

I believe it is best for me to say who I work well with.

What is needed is a collective intelligence augmentation tool. Which the
internet basically is, but how can it be improved? I.e. what we really need is
more, and more relevant information at my fingertips.

------
anamax
How will your service figure out that a given group is smarter than its
members?

